# Looking for Pediatrician in dubai



## Laurushka (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello All,

I'm sorry if this topic was already discussed before, but at the moment I'm looking for pediatrician for my little angel of 2 years old. 
I had one woman doctor but she was too rough (or i was expecting too much), therefore i just need some advises.
I live in JLT, so if you can recommend anything around or not too far, would be great!

thank you


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread has some recommendations:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/160067-pediatrician.html


----------



## Laurushka (Oct 24, 2013)

Laurushka said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm sorry if this topic was already discussed before, but at the moment I'm looking for pediatrician for my little angel of 2 years old.
> I had one woman doctor but she was too rough (or i was expecting too much), therefore i just need some advises.
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Can recommend Mediclinic AL Sufouh (in Knowledge Village). Mediclinic Al Sufouh :: Profile

We used to like both Dr Ayesha and Dr Sparsh Pasi.


----------

